# IntelliScreenX...Anything like it for Android?



## adrianl623 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey guys whats going on?

I was just wondering if Android had any app that could do this? I just jailbroke my iPad today and that this app was amazing.
If you can't watch the video its basically Twitter, Facebook, email, and rss feeds from the pulldown menu. You can slide your finger left or right to get to a new screen.


----------

